# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Art Handler Driver-Non CDL, Crozier (Somerville, MA)

## crozierfinearts

*We are looking to hire 2 drivers immediately.  Previous art hauling experience preferred, not required.  We will train you! 

Job Title:* ART HANDLER DRIVER, NON CDL
*Location:* Somerville, MA
*FLSA Status:* Non- Exempt/Full-time.

*THE ROLE*
Reporting to the Dispatcher and under the guidance and direction of the lead driver, the Art Handler Driver will be responsible for the safe, efficient and professional operation of Company trucks while delivering to our customers. The employee must also assist or complete required services as outlined by Bill of Ladings and/or instructions as assigned by the lead driver or dispatcher.

*ESSENTIAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Understands basis aspects of art handling and installation of artwork in a safe and efficient manner.Packs and handles artwork for delivery.Loads and unloads trucks.Operates a company vehicle to safely deliver product to customers.Reviews all paperwork to insure complete and accurate deliveries.Communicates with Dispatch via cell phone timely information concerning deliveries.Maintains compliance with all local, state, and federal regulations.Performs all required truck inspections as prescribed by local, state and federal requirements.Maintains all required paperwork i.e. truck log, top-sheets, bills of lading of jobs in progress, and returns reconciled expense reports with receipts.Performs emergency roadside repairs when applicable and/or contacts service vendors when appropriate.Provides friendly, quality professional service to customers always and develops close working relationships.Performs other incidental and related duties as required and assigned
*
QUALIFICATIONS:*

Must possess 1-3 years of art handling and commercial truck driving experience.Must be 21 years of age, as outlined by the Federal Department of Transportation.Must be willing and capable to work a flexible schedule.Must be available to travel overnight and long distance.Ability to resolve routine questions/problems.Ability to identify root cause(s) for some problems.
*
EDUCATION:*
High School Diploma or GED equivalent, college degree preferred.
*
LANGUAGE SKILLS:*
Excellent skills in communicating effectively in oral and written form.
*
CERTIFICATIONS, LICENSES, REGISTRATIONS:*
License must be in accordance with the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration’s designation of classes:
Valid Driver’s License, Class C – Any single vehicle, or combination of vehicles, that does not meet the definition of Class A or Class B, but is either designed to transport 16 or more passengers, including the driver, or is placarded for hazardous materials.
*
PHYSICAL DEMANDS:*
While performing the duties of this job, the employee is regularly required to walk, stand, sit, bend, lift, and use hands. Movement may occur in warehouses and offices. Employee will be in truck cab for extended periods and must exhibit physical agility to enter and exit trucks and/or trailers. Specific vision abilities required by this job include vision and ability to adjust focus. Employee will be exposed to outside weather conditions on a frequent basis.
Employee must be able to lift 75lbs unassisted and must be able to frequently lift and/or move up to 300lbs with assistance of mechanical equipment. Noise level is usually moderate.

The physical demands described here are representative of those that an employee may perform on an occasional to regular basis while performing functions of this job. Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals to perform these functions.

*Benefits-eligible day 1
*
o  Medical
o  Dental
o  Vision
o  Life Insurance
o  Live Well Program
o  401k
o  *Other Benefits- eligible after 6 months of employment

HOW TO APPLY: 
Please send resume directly to careers@crozierfinearts.com to schedule an interview. 
*

----------

